# to text (sms verb)



## Encolpius

Hello, do you use a verb from the English word SMS? What verbal suffix do you use? Thanks. 

Hungarian: esemes*ezik *

Czech: esemes*kovat *

Italian: smsare, stare smsando (?)


----------



## tFighterPilot

Like the vest majority of verbs which enter Hebrew, it uses the Pi'el form with the root being ס.מ.ס obviously. For example
To send sms: לסמס lesamés
[He] sent sms: סימס simés
etc...


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we do not use the English word for the text message written & sent with the mobile phone, we call it instead, «μήνυμα» /'minima/ (neut.) an Ancient neuter noun «μήνυμα» 'mēnūmă --> _message_ (with obscure etymology) or «γραπτό μήνυμα» /ɣra'pto 'minima/ --> _written message_.
The verb used with «μήνυμα» is «στέλνω» /'stelno/ --> _to dispatch, send_, from the Classical verb «στέλλω» 'stĕllō, PIE base *stel-, _to place, put, post, stand.
_


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*_
_att skicka SMS_ - to send SMS
_att SMS:sa, att SMSsa, att smssa, att messa_ - to send SMS, informal
_ett SMS, ett mess_ - a SMS


----------



## HUMBERT0

Spanish.
Por acá se dice “textear= to text” from “texto= text”
(Yo) textéo
(Tú) textéas
(Él/Ella) textéa
(Nosotros) texteamos
(Ustedes) textéan
(Ellos) textéan


----------



## berndf

In German you say _smsen/simsen_. It is SMS with the invinitive ending _-en_. Normally, there is an "i" inserted for easier pronunciation.


----------



## tFighterPilot

berndf said:


> In German you say _smsen/simsen_. It is SMS with the invinitive ending _-en_. Normally, there is an "i" inserted for easier pronunciation.


I don't think any human can pronounce the cluster /sms/, at least without turning it into /sps/


----------



## berndf

tFighterPilot said:


> I don't think any human can pronounce the cluster /sms/


You'd be surprised. Both /n/ and /m/ can be syllabic. With an elided "e" (which is frequently done in the ending _-en_) produces the pronunciation [zmzn].


tFighterPilot said:


> ...at least without turning it into /sps/


It seems you forgot that the German "s" is [z] and not [s] (except where final obstruent devoicing applies).


----------



## Encolpius

berndf said:


> In German you say _smsen/simsen_. It is SMS with the invinitive ending _-en_. Normally, there is an "i" inserted for easier pronunciation.



I need to write down the pronunciation so others can understand it easier as well. simsen [ˈzɪmzn̩] and hat gesimst [ɡəˈzɪmst].


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *sms'en *(you need the apostrophe to indicate that it is an abbreviation).


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, we don't have a verb for this. We simply say:
*"envoyer des SMS/textos"* _(send SMS's/texts)_


----------



## arielipi

Actually, according to the academy of hebrew language, we should use the quadro-root m-s-r-r, expanded from the root m-s-r(message).
Thus - lemasrer, misrer(to sms,[he] sms-ed)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:*посылать смс* */ **смску *[posylat' esemes/esemesku] - to sent sms
AE: *to text *(I don't think I 've ever heard text messages referred to as SMS in casual conversations, usually it is "text").


----------



## tFighterPilot

arielipi said:


> Actually, according to the academy of hebrew language, we should use the quadro-root m-s-r-r, expanded from the root m-s-r(message).
> Thus - lemasrer, misrer(to sms,[he] sms-ed)


Yeah well that just shows what they know...


----------



## arielipi

To be honest, this one does make sense, unlike many others. afifit.


----------



## tFighterPilot

arielipi said:


> To be honest, this one does make sense, unlike many others. afifit.


Let's not go off topic. If an admin could delete this post along with the previous two it would be for the best.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you use a verb from the English word SMS? What verbal suffix do you use? Thanks.
> 
> Czech: esemes*kovat *



The verbal suffix is *-ovat*, not *-kovat*

esemes + ka = esemeska
esemeska + ovat = esemeskovat


----------



## mataripis

i am not sure what SMS means. but if my guess is right , in Tagalog this is " Patakarang ng paghahatid".


----------



## ThomasK

Short Message Service, short 160-sign messages sent by mobile phone...


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

In Haitian Creole/Kreyòl I've just been saying 'tekst'.

I texted you yesterday: Mwen tekst ou hier or more accurately: M'tèks'w yè. 

And obviously in English I say to text.


----------



## Montesacro

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you use a verb from the English word SMS? What verbal suffix do you use? Thanks.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Italian: smsare, stare smsando (?)



There's no such verb in Italian, Encolpius 

We use "messaggiare" (well, not me... I find this verb really silly), or simply "mandare/inviare/spedire un sms".

PS: sms is pronounced /'εsse 'εmme 'εsse/


----------



## mataripis

Ok. there is no word available in CP but i think in Tagalog it is "Maikling pabatid" or "Pabatid".


----------

